Show HN: IT jobs (job board) - programmer01
======
programmer01
IT and software engineering jobs in the US, Canada and the UK.

Our website is intentionally simple. Please, follow this link to learn more
about us:

[https://www.staticjobs.com/about_us.php](https://www.staticjobs.com/about_us.php)

Don’t shoot us for the staffing agencies, please. We’re very well aware that
nobody likes them. On the back-end we have everything to eliminate them from
the search results. We cannot implement this functionality on the front-end
yet for various reasons.

Job seekers, we are sympathetic with all of you and are committed to making
your lives easier. For example, you won’t see “great” stealth mode start-ups
or established companies that are too “shy” to disclose their name. We require
all job posters to publish their company name. Thus, no confidential or
anonymous companies; you will know who you’re sending your resume to.

As well, we realize that employers need to be educated. Eventually we’re going
to fix the problem with employers not posting pay rate, posting junk ads,
programming assignments, tests and insane interviews and we may go as far as
outlawing third-party agencies.

At this stage we’re still in start-up mode and cannot be picky as far as job
posters are concerned but our ultimate goals are above. Please, take a look at
our site and apply for a job if you need one. And we would appreciate
technical feedback again, especially how our site looks on tiny and huge
screens.

UK and Canadian employers, we’re giving free jobs to promote our business in
your countries. Please, sign up and we’ll give you as many free jobs as you
want. There’s nothing to lose. Worst case - you’ll waste a bit of your time.
Best case - you’ll get a couple of resumes. We have traffic from these
countries.

